
Calculus in 20 Minutes - iamwil
http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2009/09/calculs-in-20-minutes.html
======
jacquesm
very old (original 1914)

<http://djm.cc/library/Calculus_Made_Easy_Thompson.pdf>

